# Hobbits Go Where When They Die?



## Persephone (Apr 21, 2004)

When Hobbits die where do they go again? I forgot...I know this was discussed somewhere...

Elves to Mandos, Dwarves in...I forgot but they do go to a certain place.

What about Hobbits?


----------



## Beleg (Apr 21, 2004)

Since Hobbits are supposedly a distant offshoot of the human race, I imagine their ultimate destination is beyond the circles of the world, like men.


----------



## Arvedui (Apr 21, 2004)

Since I am of the opinion that Hobbits did not appear in Middle-earth out of accident (read this thread: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=7510), I believe that their fate is decided by Eru himself. Considering that they are mortal, that will rule out the possibility of going to Valinor or Tol Eressëa, as the Firstborn do. The Dwarves have a special relationship with Aulë, and their fate is not known, but according to their belief it is decided by Aulë.
Hobbits have no special link that is known to any particular Vala.
That leaves Eru.
In other words, I agree with Beleg.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2004)

Arvedui said:


> The Dwarves have a special relationship with Aulë, and their fate is not known, but according to their belief it is decided by Aulë.


Their fate is to become attendants at various Starbucks stores around the world, and to lace the drinks with a mind control device so that by the year 2056, 80% of the world's population will be worshipping me instead of that upstart Manwë.


What? You thought it was coffee?


----------



## Persephone (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, so this is the reason why I specifically _avoid _ starbucks! Dwarves...  

Anyway, Men and Hobbits are not supposed to be related since it is not like an origin of the species kinda thing. So I get it Hobbits don't go anywhere except the earth.

Ok, so what happened to Bilbo and Frodo and Samwise when they were taken away - were they turned into elves? I assumed they did not die since no reference was made. ANd they don't deserve to die at all. 

I know that this is like an ongoing question perhaps, so people bear with me, I am just trying to get info here.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 22, 2004)

Hobbits are Men, and they will go, after they die, wherever Men go and we don't know where Men go apart from to Eru.

Bilbo and co. died.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 22, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Hobbits are Men, and they will go, after they die, wherever Men go and we don't know where Men go apart from to Eru.
> 
> Bilbo and co. died.



THEY DID???  

It never was mentioned anywhere - well, obviously you're read further than I did. Can you point this out to me please.

Cause I think they didn't die, but I can be wrong.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 23, 2004)

Yes, they did die.



> _The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien; #325_
> As for _Frodo_ or other mortals, they could only dwell in _Aman_ for a limited time – whether brief or long. The _Valar_ had neither the power nor the right to confer 'immortality' upon them. Their sojourn was a 'purgatory', but one of peace and healing and they would eventually pass away (_die_ at their own desire and of free will) to destinations of which the Elves knew nothing.


----------



## Corvis (Nov 28, 2004)

Ithrynluin said:


> Yes, they did die.


 
So Frodo did die when he went to Aman? So why did he travel to Aman or with the elves in the first place? I thought he was going to live forever, or was that not the idea. It doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 28, 2004)

Read again the portion of Letter #325 that I quoted above. Frodo's wounds and memories of darkness troubled him greatly and he could find no peace in Middle-Earth, he could not enjoy the Shire which was saved mostly owing to him. He went to the Undying Lands to ease his hurts and be healed and live out the remaining years of his life in peace and bliss.


----------



## treebeardgarden (Dec 26, 2004)

Ithrynuin says

Read again the portion of Letter #325 that I quoted above. Frodo's wounds and memories of darkness troubled him greatly and he could find no peace in Middle-Earth, he could not enjoy the Shire which was saved mostly owing to him. He went to the Undying Lands to ease his hurts and be healed and live out the remaining years of his life in peace and bliss.
Someone with sense who has obviously read the books and understands them. Thankyou


----------

